# Wotofo Sapor RTA 25mm



## veecee (11/2/18)

I just got myself a sapor 25mm rta. 

I wrapped my own coils, using geekvape ni80 triple core fused clapton wire. I did a 6 wrap 2.5mm id dual coil setup. 

First wicked it too thin. As soon as I opened the juice flow it dumped all the juice into the coil section. 

Rewicked it, thick thick thick this time. Struggled to get the cotton through the coils, but eventually did, and I packed the wick channels nice and full. This sorted out the juice flow a bit.

My problems is both times when testing the rta, the spitback was so insane that I couldnt even use it. I might as well just drink the juice from the bottle. And im not exaggerating for effect. Its so bad that I cant use it. 

At 50watts, 0.11 ohms, the vape is cool, so the juiceflow into my mouth doesnt hurt. At 70watts itjust burns my tongue.

Either im doing something wrong, or thus rta sucks balls. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett (11/2/18)

The only time I get spitback is if I've let juice get into the airflow when filling it. If you turn the tank upside down and tap it on some paper towel, is juice coming out? If so, it means it's in your airflow. To avoid it happening, make sure the airflow is completely closed when you fill the tank. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (11/2/18)

Crockett said:


> The only time I get spitback is if I've let juice get into the airflow when filling it. If you turn the tank upside down and tap it on some paper towel, is juice coming out? If so, it means it's in your airflow. To avoid it happening, make sure the airflow is completely closed when you fill the tank. Hope this helps.


Thx @Crockett. Will check it out. Thats not something I specifically took notice of, but when I tried to use it the airflow was closed. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (11/2/18)

So I just built coils for my ammit dual coil 25mm rta. Same coils. Wicked up withpit problems.

Apart from the occasional tiny spitback, its performing great.

Still not sure why the sapor isnt working

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

